# Problem bei Links



## willy (24. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich übergebe durch eine Selectbox einige Links mit folgendem Javacode.


```
</script>
<script LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function MakeArray() {
        var lngth = MakeArray.arguments.length;
        for ( i = 0 ; i < lngth ; i++ ) { this[i]=MakeArray.arguments[i] }
        }
function switch_page2() {
var select = eval(document.Form2.language2.selectedIndex);
if( (select > 0) && (select < 15) ) {
var intl=new MakeArray( 'hier stehen die Links');  
location=intl[document.Form2.language2.selectedIndex];
   }
}
</script>
```

Wie bekomme ich die Links in einem neuem Fenster geöffnet ? Ist immer das gleiche Fenster.

Danke Willy


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

*Das hier ist ein java forum kein java-script forum!!*
*hmpf* ..wieso kapiert das eigentlich niemand, oder seid ihr alle zu doof um zu lesen :x ? wundert ihr euch nicht, dass hier die rede von swing, jsp, mobile edition und son zeug die rede ist und *nicht* von java script ?? oder seid ihr zu faul nach unten zu scrollen, wo nämlich ein javascript forum ist, extra für die die fälschlicher weise glauben java sein javascript? 

grml  :x 

@stevg: sorry  . aber das musste doch mal gesagt werden!


----------



## willy (24. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Das hier ist ein java forum kein java-script forum!!*
> *hmpf* ..wieso kapiert das eigentlich niemand, oder seid ihr alle zu doof um zu lesen :x ? wundert ihr euch nicht, dass hier die rede von swing, jsp, mobile edition und son zeug die rede ist und *nicht* von java script ?? oder seid ihr zu faul nach unten zu scrollen, wo nämlich ein javascript forum ist, extra für die die fälschlicher weise glauben java sein javascript?
> 
> grml  :x
> ...



Bleib mal auf dem Teppich Junge.

Geh noch ein bischen zur Schule und lass dir Benehmen beibringen.
Wenn ich es hier falsch reingeschrieben habe dann tut es mir leid. Dafür hat der Moderator aber die Funktion "Nachricht verschieben".

Schönen Tag noch !


----------



## Roar (24. Jan 2004)

das war ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern generell  :?  :?


----------



## willy (24. Jan 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das war ja nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern generell  :?  :?



JA dann.

Hier die Lösung für Leute dies mal brauchen. Woanders ist man höflicher.

Statt

location=intl[document.Form2.language2.selectedIndex];

das:

open(intl[document.Form2.language2.selectedIndex],"NameDesFensters","");

Auf nimmer wiedersehn

Willy


----------

